# Rally Car Driver Name Decal



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi

A friend of mine has a company which does decals do I've asked him to make me a decal of my DW username in this style:










It'll be on a different car to the one in my 'garage' (avatar) so I wonder who will spot it.

Might even do a small prize if someone gets a picture of it posted in this thread!

Nick


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

They're ready


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Nice touch


----------



## Jay1984 (Aug 14, 2012)

Did anyone get a picture of this? I saw the car but did not get a picture!!:car:


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

Cool idea, I want one.


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Ratchet said:


> Cool idea, I want one.


I'll have to get my mate signed up to trade on DW :thumb:

This was the car.....Which will be getting a wash, (hand) polish and wax tonight before going back to its owner


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks cool Nick, noticed your Twitter pic had changed!

Don't forget some pics tonight!


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

JBirchy said:


> Looks cool Nick, noticed your Twitter pic had changed!
> 
> Don't forget some pics tonight!


And clean....


----------



## Thomas L (Jan 4, 2011)

Has the passenger door been painted?


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Thomas L said:


> Has the passenger door been painted?


No, it's just a poor filter on the camera 'art' mode


----------



## rsblue (May 8, 2011)

door is off colour every other panel matches


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Except the A pillar and roof


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

....maybe I should post the original picture to reassure you guys!!???


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

My post was in reply to rsblue. The A Pillar and roof look the same as the door, so not every panel matches. 

I like the arty photo


----------



## rsblue (May 8, 2011)

Matt. said:


> Except the A pillar and roof [/Q
> 
> thats clearly the light reflecting though isnt it?


----------

